# Season Opener/Meet The New Guys



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well seems like i get the honour of a season opener herf/get together.

nothing big and fancy as we will let dave do that one but a couple of the new guys are gonna be around April 26 and will be stoppin in for a bit here. All you old guys are more than welcome to come show them a bit of what we are about.

some time around noon works.......

cut and paste and add ur name to the list so i can have an idea......not in stone but an idea


1. Shaggy


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

1. Shaggy
2. R-ice


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Shaggy
2. R-ice
3 buzzman600


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk:chk


i do it on purpose dave....:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just you wait:r:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

thats it......me and the new guys????


wusses:r


----------



## Gryphs62 (Mar 23, 2008)

1. Shaggy
2. R-ice
3 buzzman600
4. Gryphs62 - another new guy!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just me and the 3 new guys?


come on....i know u FOGS are out there


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a prior commintment, so I wont make this one


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

I've pencilled it in on the calendar. Hope to be there.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> I've pencilled it in on the calendar. Hope to be there.


see if u can drag norm outta his cave for a couple of hours of sunlight...:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I might be able to go. Still have to find out if I have to work or not.


----------



## Gryphs62 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is this still a go??

Looking forward to putting some faces to the great people I have met on this forum!

Enjoy the great weather!

Chris


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

im looking to put faces to the people i bash in chat lol


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

unless u heard different....lol

yup still a go..the weather is a bit dicey at the moment but it is still early and we can smoke in the basement if we have to


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like I have to work so I won't be able to make this one!! It's a shame I was looking forward to herfing with everyone!!! 

Take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Looks like I have to work so I won't be able to make this one!! It's a shame I was looking forward to herfing with everyone!!!
> 
> Take lots of pictures!!!


wuss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Looks like I have to work so I won't be able to make this one!! It's a shame I was looking forward to herfing with everyone!!!
> 
> Take lots of pictures!!!


:r WUSS!!!:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## Gryphs62 (Mar 23, 2008)

:chkShould I bring the rain gear and water-proof matches???


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

You slipped this one by me Mike!!!!!!! Where is it being held? Give me some info Bro!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> You slipped this one by me Mike!!!!!!! Where is it being held? Give me some info Bro!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


too late bro...it is tomorrow :r:r

no need for rain gear....i have a canopy thing in the yard and if it gets outta hand the basement is handy enough


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

whooohooo, can't wait.. =]


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

bump once more since today is the day


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

great day outside of the wind...lots of cigars smokes (ya fiends) and lots of great company. Aaron was a madman with his handin out stuff (sorry craig).



buzzman, r-ice, and gryphons back



r-ice...chillin




gryphon burnin one





the remains.....all the ones that are like more than an inch long there are from aaron....that boy dont have much patience with a stick....:r


thanks for comin out boys and i hope ya had a good experience for your first herf guys.....lookin forward to doin it again

cheers
mike


----------



## Gryphs62 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mike,

Thanks for having us! It was a great day. It was a great first herf experience! Met some new friends and thanks to them have to try some new cigars!

Looking forward to the next one!

Chris


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks mike, lol i like to taste alot of sticks, why burn them to the nub when there are more =]


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks for comin out boys and i hope ya had a good experience for your first herf guys.....lookin forward to doin it again

cheers
mike[/quote]

Hey Mike Thanks 4 the great day:cb

scott


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I forgot to add this, shaggy gifted me with this.. it is so cool.. 



and 



drools.. makes me look so sophisticated lol


----------

